# Cell phone boards



## perman666 (Feb 11, 2014)

Here is my auction for cell phone boards.
For this forum buyer I will add 2oz of high grade MLCC's free in package.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221370471497?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## solar_plasma (Feb 13, 2014)

I believe you should have started at 1$, you have started close to the maximum anyone would pay and the shipping within germany is astronomicly high: 10€ from germany to germany, normally this can be sent for 2-4 €.


----------



## solar_plasma (Feb 15, 2014)

Well I told you, didn't I? I believe you would have got your price, if you had started at 1$, shipping cost not higher than they actually are...people would buy at a high price, but they want at least have the chance to make a good deal...and if you say 100g mlccs instead of 2 ounces, I believe, there would be much attention from forum members.


----------

